# Deore rear mech



## nickp (3 Sep 2009)

Just been on the phone with my LBS and they tell me my rear mech have been bent and needs replacing.

So has anyone got a spare shimano deore 9spd mech they would like to sell me?

Nick


----------



## Landslide (3 Sep 2009)

I've nothing myself, but FYI, you can use any Shimano 7/8/9/10 speed mech (except for old Dura Ace).


----------



## nickp (3 Sep 2009)

Landslide said:


> I've nothing myself, but FYI, you can use any Shimano 7/8/9/10 speed mech (except for old Dura Ace).



Thanks, i'll see what i can find.


----------



## nickp (6 Sep 2009)

No one have anything?


----------



## Tel (6 Sep 2009)

I've got an old Deore LX mech:




Asking £14 delivered. 

Probably not what you're after but thought I'd get the ball rolling...


----------



## addictfreak (6 Sep 2009)

Brand new for 18.99
http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/shimano-deore-m510-item139251.html


----------



## stephec (6 Sep 2009)

Nick, I've got one. The jockeys are worn as I took the original ones off to use on another mech but other than that it's spot on. Give us a pm if you're interested.


----------

